# Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2004)

Nun hat es leider doch länger gedauert mit dem zweiten Teil der Umfrage, wofür wir uns bei allen auch noch mal entschuldigen möchten. 
Letztes Mal haben wir Euch gefragt, mit welchen Methoden Ihr angelt. 
Dieses Mal interessiert uns zusätzlich, ob Ihr bestimmte Vorlieben für Hersteller in den einzelnen Methoden habt. Auch würden wir gern wissen, welche Zeitschriften Ihr noch so lest zusätzlich zum surfen im Netz. 

Übrigens, Frage 1 & 2 sind absichtlich gleich geblieben, damit wir die Gruppenzusammensetzung besser vergleichen können. 
Wir wünschen Euch viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel und viele Fänge, damit der Gewinner die Kamera auch einsetzen kann

Ihr findet hier den zweiten Teil der Umfrage, die ja aus mehreren Teilen besteht. 
Diese werden in regelmässigen Abständen freigeschaltet. Und es gibt auch was zu gewinnen:
Eine Canon – Powershot – Kamera, damit Ihr eure Fänge aufnehmen und ins Board stellen könnt. 
Viel Spass beim ausfüllen und viel Glück beim gewinnen.


----------



## ralle (25. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen*

Erster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gibts da auch was ???


----------



## PASA (25. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen*

Hallo Thomas,

bei der Frage nach den Zeitschriften fehlt ein Feld für "Keine". Da eine Angebe Pflicht ist habe ich andere angekreuzt.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen*



> bei der Frage nach den Zeitschriften fehlt ein Feld für "Keine". Da eine Angebe Pflicht ist habe ich andere angekreuzt


Stimmt, aber dann ist andere eben z. B. das Anglerboardmagazin)
Wenns auch keine richtige Zeitschrift sondern "nur" online ist.


----------



## vk58 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Erster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gibts da auch was ???


Nein, nur für den Dritten!#v


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen*

Feddich


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen*

Fäddich Maistä! #h


----------



## rob (25. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen*

passt erledigt und unterwegs.........wo ist meine kamera???


----------



## ollidi (25. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen*

Erledigt!!! Pack die Kamera aber gut ein. :q


----------



## Knobbes (25. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen*

@Thomas, 
das waren ja die gleichen Fragen wie gestern wieder, aber gestern war es doch die Befragung Nummer 1 oder?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen*

Nö. ab gestern abend hatten wir die zweite laufen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardumfrage Teil 2 zum Kamera gewinnen*

Kann das sein, dass ich heute mittag in einem anderen Thread schon mal an dieser Umfrage teilgenommen habe ?? #c


----------

